# How do i get into Musky fishing



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

to me this seems like a trade past down generation to generation. I live in southwest ohio and would like to get into the trade. I just got my first john boat passed down to me and am ready to get some trolling gear. Im not asking for anything you need to keep secret.

Any books, websites, video, seminar's etc as well as general hardware and technique or tips would be helpfull. I know this is asking for alot but i have to get started somewhere.

Lastly i know some lakes in SW are stocked but do i have a realistic chance for one in this area?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

The absoulute best way to get started is to purchase all the Musky/Pike gear that Hetfieldinn has listed in the ogf marketplace in 4 or 5 different threads. All that stuff is the perfect casting and trolling set. Next buy the G Loomis IMX7 heavy stick also somewhere in the marketplace. Perfect. Then pay close attention to ALL of Luredaddy's upcoming threads. 
You are now a Musky Fisherman.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I would try and go on a trip or two with a cple of us and look at the gear and ask questions. For reels I personally go with the 6500 garcias on poles i have 2 just because the price is right and they work fine ganders guide series also when you troll keep the drag lite lite. Lil ernies and Rapala J-13s were the first thing in my box The J-13 is thru wired. i consider myself still a beginner but my partner is pretty seasoned could probably fit another guy in my rig like most musky guys odds are all you would have to do is show up.


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

Thanks for all of the info so far i wasnt expecting such a quick response. 

Whats the best body of water in my area? I have watched for posts and reports coing out of CC for the last couple years and havent heard of more than 10 or so caught a season.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Fishmason we have a guy in our club (WWW.soma56.com) that boated I believe 35 muskie from CC last year. Come to one of our meetings (2nd tuesday of every month at gander mountain in huber heights) and it will help you with the learning curve.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Actually he boated 51. Several of our members caught fish at CC that were 
45"+. 

I will see if I can locate some pics and post here for you.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Here are a few.

George with a 48"
http://soma56.com/cpg1416/albums/userpics/10005/normal_48_CC_Muskie_-_1.JPG

Kelly with a 49"
http://soma56.com/cpg1416/albums/wpw-20080225/normal_49incher-Kelly_amp_Tom-big.jpg

Tom with a 45"
http://soma56.com/cpg1416/albums/wpw-20080225/normal_Tom45CC-cropped-horiz-big.jpg

Joel with a 47"
http://soma56.com/cpg1416/albums/wpw-20080225/normal_DSCF1757.JPG

Dave with a 43"
http://soma56.com/cpg1416/albums/wpw-20080225/davecreech_43_ceasarcreekmuskie_001.jpg

A 43"
http://soma56.com/cpg1416/albums/wpw-20080225/normal_CC43INCHbmp.bmp


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

obviously i didnt check enough... nice job guys


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

My suggestion to you is to pick a few lakes close by to you that you know have some muskies and put in your time. Also it is important to know how you want to target these toothy critters. Casting, Trolling or both. Since you're just starting out, I'd suggest trying one method to keep your tackle to a minimum when just starting out, unless of course, you have the funds and can get all you need now. The key, however, is time and persistence. I do not suggest reading all these magazines on muskie fishing because 99.9&#37; are geared toward mid-west muskie fishing and you're talking a whole different ball-game. If you're a fisherman, then chances are you have the basic knowledge you need to catch them already. You just need to beef up your tackle a bit and start applying those already learned tactics toward muskies. I could go on and on about equipment and or tactics here, but would rather hear from you and any questions that you may have.....I've been targeting muskies for 20+ years. I was one of the original founders and members of the 3-Rivers Muskies Inc. club and am always willing to help out and educate a newcomer with any knowledge I have pertaining to your style of fishing. Keep in mind, however, that whatever I do and how I fish, may not be your style or the way you want to approach fishing for muskies. Everybody has their own opinions and styles and you have to go with the one that suits you best. All I know is that I've been doing this for a few years and I have caught, realeased and recorded nearly a thousand muskies in my lifetime. I have a passion for this fish and for the past 20 years and two marriages later, it has driven me completely nuts! 

If you have any specific questions you'd like to ask, just feel free to send me a PM....Good Luck and Tight Lines!


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

The two closest lakes to me that have any sort of population as well as i know fairly well are Cowan and Ceasers. 

After some thinking i believe i would enjoy casting for musky in the begenning because it is closer to my current fishing style as well as leaves time for me to look for bass and other fish as well. 

I dont believe i have the tools i would need to troll.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I've caught some big bass on muskie baits


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

You don't need a G-Loomis rod for muskie fishing... The Gander Guide Series muskie rod is just fine- great for casting ALL day... I have the Shimano Calcutta baitcaster (from memory). Great combo. I always like videos with anything i do- I'd recommend anything from Jim Saric & his Musky Hunter Mag or DVD's. He shows alot of different techniques, trolling,casting,live bait and even some modifying tricks on your standard lures.... Last but not EVER least-
Don't ever underestimate the figure 8!!! I'm sure most everybody on here would agree- they are most likely to follow your bait to the boat then to hit your lure but the finishing touch of the figure 8- drives em crazy! Good luck.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Heard that CC produced a 50 1/4 inch musky this weekend. Heard this this today from a co-worker who musky fishes the lake and knows several people who do. I'll see if he can point me in the direction of a photo.


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

I heard that was an April Fools Joke!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I have to be honest here, I've never once caught a muskie on a figure 8. I know a lot of guys swear by it, but most of the time, as soon as I stick my rod tip into the water...they take off! I do have to admit however, I've had a few going around in circles before, but they never hit for me. 

I do think that erratic movement triggers them no doubt, but I seriously think that when your bait is down under that water, it is only that muskie that has total control of what is about to happen at any given moment.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Muskieman35, I only recommended the G Lomis rod because a member has a great price on an IMX7HF (nice stick) in the OGF Marketplace.I realize it's not typically a starter but if I was looking for a good muskie casting rod, especially for the price, I'd be on it.
As for the figure 8 you couldn't be more right in my opinion. I'm by no means a muskie expert (caught only one +-44") but I've boated a crapload of pike and have an embarassing amount of casting hours for both. In my experience casting (not much of a troller) I've seen as many, if not more, strikes at the boat doing 8's or just drops as strikes during retrieve.


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

lots of jokes on the boards today


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

muskieseeker said:


> I heard that was an April Fools Joke!


It's very possible, apparently he said the guy tried to post photos and both the links were broken so that would explain it!


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Check out www.tomdietz.com that will explain it all


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I usually do big circles. ( I troll 80 % of the time ) But the figure eight works and once you get a fish to hit that way, It's a blast ! But yeah most swim away when they get close to the boat.





ShutUpNFish said:


> I have to be honest here, I've never once caught a muskie on a figure 8. I know a lot of guys swear by it, but most of the time, as soon as I stick my rod tip into the water...they take off! I do have to admit however, I've had a few going around in circles before, but they never hit for me.
> 
> I do think that erratic movement triggers them no doubt, but I seriously think that when your bait is down under that water, it is only that muskie that has total control of what is about to happen at any given moment.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Last year at Chautauqua I had a great fish follow all the way to the boat and kick circles 3 or 4 times before darting off. I think the key is not moving around a whole lot and keeping the turns nice and wide. I've also seen guys put almost the entire rod in the water.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishmason
Join a local muskie club and go to their club functions is the cheapest way to get started you will be able to buy used equipment from some of the members and also win some good lures at the raffles they will also take you out and teach you the ropes. If you already have bass or walleye equipment just change line to at least 30# mono it will work until you can upgrade also buy a few smaller muskie lures like monster shads or Little Ernies they are on the cheaper end for price and will not kill you when you lose one trolling if you already have plastic rod holders they will also work just tie your rod to the boat with a 4 or 5 foot piece of cord just the action and drag of the lures will break some of them. If you do join a muskie club you need to go to every club function that you can and join one of their committees so they know you are serious about the sport it may take a few time seeing you for them to warm up to you. My chapter has close to 100 members but only about 20 of them are hard core and we only see the rest about 1 or 2 times a year. Every club needs members that will help and if you help them they will help you.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I've had them swim away at the beginning of the first circle the come back on the third.. so even if they swim off its good to keep a circle or 8 going a few more times





MuskieJim said:


> Last year at Chautauqua I had a great fish follow all the way to the boat and kick circles 3 or 4 times before darting off. I think the key is not moving around a whole lot and keeping the turns nice and wide. I've also seen guys put almost the entire rod in the water.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Rick is right .. I've learned tons since I joined the club 10 years ago... a lot by fishing tournaments... I liked it so much I became tournament director for like 3 years then served as President for three years then Vice Pres for another 3.. Also participating and reading message board can help as well... That was the whole reason I started my website and forum





fffffish said:


> Fishmason
> Join a local muskie club and go to their club functions is the cheapest way to get started you will be able to buy used equipment from some of the members and also win some good lures at the raffles they will also take you out and teach you the ropes. If you already have bass or walleye equipment just change line to at least 30# mono it will work until you can upgrade also buy a few smaller muskie lures like monster shads or Little Ernie&#8217;s they are on the cheaper end for price and will not kill you when you lose one trolling if you already have plastic rod holders they will also work just tie your rod to the boat with a 4 or 5 foot piece of cord just the action and drag of the lures will break some of them. If you do join a muskie club you need to go to every club function that you can and join one of their committees so they know you are serious about the sport it may take a few time seeing you for them to warm up to you. My chapter has close to 100 members but only about 20 of them are hard core and we only see the rest about 1 or 2 times a year. Every club needs members that will help and if you help them they will help you.


----------

